# Hawaii Reviews for December 2008



## billhall (Dec 2, 2008)

December in Hawaii....sounds good to me!!!


----------



## billhall (Dec 2, 2008)

*Gardens of West Maui, Maui, 11/15/08*

*New Review*


Gardens of West Maui 
Reviewer:   Steven & Shirley Herbert​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 2, 2008)

*Kona Hawaiian Village, Big Island, 5/23/2008*

*New Review*


Kona Hawaiian Village 
Reviewer:   Kristin Bishop​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 9, 2008)

*Kauai Beach Villas (Wyndham), Kauai, 11/22/2008*

*New Review*


Kauai Beach Villas (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:   David Slater​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 12, 2008)

*Maui Schooner, Maui, 11/29/08*

*New Review*


Maui Schooner 
Reviewer:   Zach Kaplan​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 12, 2008)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 11/16/2008*

*New Review*


Marriott Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:    Don and Marty Gatlin​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 15, 2008)

*Westin Ka'anapaili Villas North, Maui, 12/05/08*

*New Review*


Westin Ka'anapaili Villas North 
Reviewer:   Barbara & Martin Einhorn​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Dec 24, 2008)

*Kamaole Beach Club, Maui, 12/20/08*

*New Review*


Kamaole Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 26, 2008)

*Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club, Oahu, 11/22/08*

*New Review*


Imperial Hawaii Vacation Club 
Reviewer:    Don & Carolyn Cork​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 26, 2008)

*Vacation Internationale - Sea Village, Big Island, 11/28/2000*

*New Review*


Vacation Internationale - Sea Village 
Reviewer:    Phil Emerson​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 26, 2008)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai*

*New Review*


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:   [name withheld]​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## billhall (Dec 27, 2008)

*Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai (Wyndham), Kauai, 11/07/08*

*New Review*


Pahio at Ka'Eo Kai (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:  Charles & Michelle Ludwig Costa​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Dec 31, 2008)

*Westin Ka'anapaili Villas North, Maui, 07/12/08*

*New Review*


Westin Ka'anapaili Villas North 
Reviewer:   Lisa Recker​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

